# Mystery Wound - WARNING Graphic Pictures



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

I just had my 7month old girl at the vet - she has a huge wound on her back - about the size of a tiel egg - she is on antibiotics and had a pain killer (not sure what its called)

The vet has no idea what caused it - do you have any ideas?
I think it could be a rat bite or Tempest (my male) is severely picking on her. 

I have had a rat bite before and it didnt look like this one. 

Will post pics if you like?
A quick respose would be great to see if I need to separate the two.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Is there anything at all she can get caught on in her cage?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think we need a picture to be able to give you any advice.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

ok just be warned they are graphic.

An no, there is nowhere she could have injured herself - i checked and double checked.

I am also putting up pics of my females wing when it was a rat bite.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Graphic images are okay if they're for medical purposes. Would you like me to add a warning to your thread title?


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

please if you would - i dont want to offend some ppl. just waiting for photos to upload.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

This is Willows wing - happened in 2010









The wounds under the wing made me sure it was a rat - looks like this is where the bugger held onto Willow while he snaked on my poor baby.









This is Tori's back - not very clear but she wouldnt stop figiting - must be pretty sore.









Again Tori's back. its not as depp as Willows was but has the same pattern.









I dont have a dirty house btw - and the birds cages are cleaned every day - I live right next to a veld and when it is burnt the rats look for refuge in the house.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't worry, nobody is judging your house. I think we all know that pests can come in regardless of the home's conditions. 

I'm not sure whether I think that is a bite or not. Can you give us any more history on the wound? Did it just suddenly appear, or is it possible that it was brewing for longer than just the past day? Is there a chance that it started out as a feather cyst or abscess and she mutilated the area because it was painful? I think that would be my primary suspicion. 

What are you treating with? I know you said antibiotics and pain meds. Have you been told to clean the wound with anything, or use any kind of topical preparation? I think, regardless of what caused the wound, I would separate your birds at least for now. In the wild, flocks will abandon or turn on any bird that has a sign of illness, because it creates a greater threat from predators. So, even if Tempest didn't give her this wound, he might interfere with her recovery, and therefore it would probably be best to give her space until it's healed. I wonder, actually, if it's possible that she had some sort of underlying condition too subtle for you to see, and that's what started his picking on her.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

It appeared over night for both birds. i gave Tori her evening scratches and pats and put the birds to bed, the next morning i went to pat and scratch her and when i rubbed her back she screamed and pulled away, my fingers had blood on them so off the vet we went.

she is on amo-clav 0.3ml once a day, a cream called dermavet twice a day and then i am using a light machine on her that accelartes healing.
I dont know what the pain med was called - i was in a state and cant remember. 

I pull the feathers away from the wound as often as i can - so it stays clean and wash it with savlon in water twice a day.

Also i have been putting rescue remedy in the water to treat for stress - she was incrediably stressed out.

Tempest is now staying clear of her as willow is protecting Tori from him - I will separte them non the less.
Should I take Tori for blood test to see if there is an underlying cause or should i just wait to see if it happens again?

I just remembered - she was not given a pain killer.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I just wanted to say that I am sorry you and your birdie are going through this. I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks - what kills me is I have no idea what caused it!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, I can imagine that is very frustrating!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think you need bloodwork right now, although you could ask the vet that. The treatment regimen sounds very reasonable, except that I would ask about a pain med that you can give her at home. I'm not sure you'd be able to determine an underlying cause at this point. An abscess or cyst that ruptured wouldn't show up on bloodwork. I suppose this could be something like giardia, but my impression is that the feather picking that comes with that tends to be much more chronic and slow-moving. You might mention the possibility of either bloodwork or a fecal exam to the vet when you call to ask about the pain meds, but if they think it would stress her out more than benefit her, then I don't think I would push for it at this point. Keep in mind this is only my opinion. You are there with your bird, and you know her better than any of us. I wish her a speedy recovery as well.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I was at a pet shop once where they had a cockatiel with half a wing, because one of the store rats escaped one night and bit part of the wing off. Wings are relatively easy to grab because they can slide between the bars pretty easily when the bird is flapping around in a fright, and they're also right next to the bars if the bird is sleeping by the side of the cage. The wound on Tori's back is a location where it seems like it would be a lot more difficult for a rat to get hold of it. 

If a rat attacked your birds in the night it should have panicked all of them. Were there any signs of a major night fright, like knocked-out flight feathers? If it was a rat, the rat might still be on the premises putting your birds at risk. Is there something you can do to keep rats away from the cage if they get into the house?

If you put Tempest in a separate cage next to the other birds, he will have the social value of the flock without being able to harm anyone. Plucking and mutilation is sometimes related to sodium deficiency so it might be helpful to add some sodium to his diet. Chard and celery are sodium-rich vegetables, and you can also provide a salt wheel (the kind made for rodents).


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

I am so scared, I know that rats have been coming into my house from under the kitchen sink, and my bird cage is about 2 meters from the kitchen!! I've seen them every now and then running through! I've attempted to close the hole they are coming through, but they are still finding a way in so I've started baiting (which I hate doing) but I don't want them to get my birds! Big rats too!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Tori is doing well and the wound is now dry and scabbing over - Tori is picking at it tho - that can I do to stop this?

I have bait out, rat traps and when we corner the rats they get shot on site - Im so sick of these buggers - my dad is going to electrfy the bottom of the cage at night so the rats stay away - hope it works.

They get mixed veg (celery included), pasta, rice, pellets and seed daily, they also have a cuttlefish, and mineral blocks in the cage - would i not be puting too much in the line of "suppliments"? I will happily go out and buy whatever the birds need.

Thanks for all your replies, i have also started taking the birds out more - i think Tempest may be jealous - is that possible? i have noticed he is only mean to Tori when she gets close to me or I am giving her attention, so I plan on spending one on one time with Tempest now.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When one bird is jealous of another, it can be helpful to play with the jealous bird first and the other bird second. This helps the jealous one feel that he is "top bird" and there's not so much reason to be jealous of the other one. 

You can also have some treats handy, and reward the jealous bird with treats and attention if he doesn't act nasty while you're paying attention to the other bird. Keep it short at first (a couple of seconds of attention to bird #2 then rewards to bird #1) and gradually extend the time. There are no treats for acting nasty of course. You have to catch him in the act of being nice and reward him for it.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

I will definatly try that! going to have to stock up on pumpkin! 

Are there any other tips to make Tempest feel special?
Going to buy a salt block tomorrow so while im at the store i may as well stock up.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Just an update quickly - I came home today to find Tori bleeding again - checked her over and nothing serious, I went straight to the shops and she in now on her own in her own cage and I have enquired about a mate for her - I am not activly looking but I believe the right pet will find you. 

So if its meant to be to have a friend for her it will be.
Immediatly in her new cage Tori was brighter and more active and confident, Tempest was more loving to Willow and they didnt even call for Tori when she left the cage and was out of sight, I guess they never bonded to her at all.
I believe i have made the right desision by separting them.


----------



## samsonsmom (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sorry about your birdies. 
Do you think they need a collar to stop them scratching themselves at this moment?


----------

